# SandBridge 9/4/06 BAD NEWS



## billy (Dec 10, 2005)

I fished sandbridge monday from about 11:00am till about 3:00 pm. I was noticing that a lot of black drum as well as puppy drum were being caught ....... BUT THEY WERE ALL TOO SMALL TO KEEP AND PEOPLE WERE KEEPING THEM ANYWAY. I was a bit upset I wish i had a cell phone cuz I would've been calling the man! I did manage to save 1 black drum and 1 puppy drum that were undersized from meeting the ole' skillet by telling the old timers about the $500.00 fine that would go with those undersized fish! I also witnessed a striper being caught and kept on seagull pier about three weeks ago, wish i had a cell phone then too! Point is , is that there are rules for a reason , so don't be a d*ck and break them by keeping undersized fish! I feel better now! I couldn't wait to type this message!


----------



## FishRung (Nov 26, 2002)

Problem is, the people who need to hear it are never here to read it! Keep fighting though.


----------



## billy (Dec 10, 2005)

yes , this is mostly true! Thanx for the response


----------



## Billy J (Aug 3, 2006)

hey the fight is on from now on we will be calling the man for undersized fish being kept !!!!! YOU KNOW WHAT I BE SAYING


----------



## J-E-T-S (Jul 18, 2005)

They have a phone in the booth up front at LIP, tell the staff to call....
Those people keeping the small fish need to be turned in...


----------



## KJR (Mar 7, 2005)

SO... If you are driving home that day and you see someone speeding will you also report them to the police? You could be saving a human life. You should leave the policing to the police, if someone finds out you caused them to receive a ticket you may be the one needing assistance from the public servents.


----------



## Singletjeff (Mar 27, 2005)

KJR said:


> SO... If you are driving home that day and you see someone speeding will you also report them to the police? You could be saving a human life. You should leave the policing to the police, if someone finds out you caused them to receive a ticket you may be the one needing assistance from the public servents.


That is a load of BULL....if people didn't report crime or do anything to stop it we'd all be in big trouble. It would take an incredible # of officers to police all the beaches, piers, waterways etc. I think I'd rather pick up a phone and make a call than to have my taxes skyrocket just because I was too scared to report someone.....You apparently don't care about the state of our fisheries, if you did you would be concerned enough to call...makes me think you're one of the people willing to load up some undersize fish.....


----------



## J-E-T-S (Jul 18, 2005)

KJR-
I guess I was brought up "Old School", if I thought calling police for someone speeding would save a life I would do it in a second...That life that might be saved might be you, or 1 of your family....
But back to the point, in my book, protecting our resources for future generations is worth the risk, and I think more people than you think would support turning in someone for keeping undersize fish...


----------



## RoryGoggin (Jan 6, 2005)

KJR said:


> SO... If you are driving home that day and you see someone speeding will you also report them to the police? You could be saving a human life. You should leave the policing to the police, if someone finds out you caused them to receive a ticket you may be the one needing assistance from the public servents.


Let's see, so far you've posted 5 posts - two to advertise something you wanted to sell, two to state that an item had sold, and thin this tripe? 

Yes, go speeding past me such that the intent of the law is violated, and I'll call the cops - many people do believe it or not. Toss litter in front of me and I'll likely just pick it up. 

And keep undersized fish, I'll either warn you, or if you seem like you know what you are doing and just don't care or might take "revenge" I'll call the "fish cops" - and AFAIK, EVERY PSYCO would, and there's quite a few of us in this area, and more every month. We believe in helping enforcement of the fish limits so that our kids will have fish to catch.

In past discussions, the P&Sers have differed on whether the offender should be confronted and reported or just reported, but I can't remember ever reading a post from a P&Ser saying "just mind your own business."

Oh, and if you see me on the pier, and you think of causing me to have need of public servants, look around very carefully before acting. You don't want to be surprised.


----------



## kinggargantuan (Sep 3, 2006)

here's a silly question - where can i find the size rules for keeping fishes?


----------



## RoryGoggin (Jan 6, 2005)

Here's one place: 2006 RECREATIONAL FISHING REGULATIONS FOR VIRGINIA'S MARINE WATERS

Also, on each pier at the point where you pay they have Picture Signs with the limits.


----------



## Singletjeff (Mar 27, 2005)

RoryGoggin said:


> Oh, and if you see me on the pier, and you think of causing me to have need of public servants, look around very carefully before acting. You don't want to be surprised.


The whole post was well said, but I just wanted to point out this particular part....I tell you right now, if I were out anywhere fishing and saw someone being confronted because they informed another person that they were breaking the law in regards to keeping too many or undersized fish...I would be the first one to jump in, and it would be a big shock if there wasn't a very large group to jump in......I can bet the person breaking the law would not be around that place for very long......


----------



## RoryGoggin (Jan 6, 2005)

Singletjeff said:


> The whole post was well said, but I just wanted to point out this particular part....I tell you right now, if I were out anywhere fishing and saw someone being confronted because they informed another person that they were breaking the law in regards to keeping too many or undersized fish...I would be the first one to jump in, and it would be a big shock if there wasn't a very large group to jump in......I can bet the person breaking the law would not be around that place for very long......


That was my point exactly. The scofflaw may be surprised to find that all those people on the pier that are "minding their own business" are paying a LOT more attention than our scofflaw thinks.


----------



## Gotta Go (Aug 4, 2006)

KJR-
Any question on how most of us feel about this. There is nothing that I could add that has not been said. The law is there for a reason and not just for some. BTW - I have called on drivers that have acted in a dangerous manner and they have had a visit from the police.


----------



## billy (Dec 10, 2005)

Well very interesting, It took long enough to get some great responses. I'm just glad that there are other people out there that feel the way I do about the fishing laws. And I will be confronting the next undersized fish I see being kept, and if it is not thrown back I will be making a phone call that instant! And then if the person wants to make a fuss or do something about it, well let's just say I don't turn down a good time! BRING IT!


----------



## KJR (Mar 7, 2005)

Is this a gay fishing site or what, you guys are way too sensitive. Gory, you’re sounding like a want to be moderator with your… this is only your 5th post crap, back off…next time I have something to sell you will be the first to know, thank you. Its guys like you who make bad business for these fishing sights. As for some of the other comments you all better look at your self and the things you do before you bash me. Yes I know your all law abiding citizens who have never kept undersized fish or maybe just one over the limit but that’s ok… My post was directed to the author of the original post because everyone out there does not belong to the Good Old Boy Club and might have a different perspective of a Snitch. As for protecting the rescores, 25 or 30 fish a day are not going to do it, you better step it up a little if you’re going to do good for your cause. Its narrow minded posters who provide the never ending entertainment posted on this site. I look forward to lurking for a long time to come.


----------



## Fly Wacko (Aug 8, 2005)

*Kjr:*

That's our BIG Drum for the next several years going into those coolers. I first ask nicely that they release them, then just dump the cooler.

If you can't understand this, or if it is too much for you to calculate, you don't belong on this site.

In fact, just go and &*$$&$&*.

David


----------



## Singletjeff (Mar 27, 2005)

KJR said:


> As for protecting the rescores, 25 or 30 fish a day are not going to do it, you better step it up a little if you’re going to do good for your cause. Its narrow minded posters who provide the never ending entertainment posted on this site. I look forward to lurking for a long time to come.


Lets see, if every does their part, at lets say 25 fish, and just here on this board there are 5,307 members, we'll subtract 1 for you and another 6 for idiots like you and start with an even 5300 x 25 = 132,500 fish we've saved....so you can't look at the "little picture" open your eyes little man and look at the big picture...I say DNR finds you, follows you around hiding in the bushes and snatches your license permanently the first time they catch you screwing up....No place for losers who can't follow the law IMHO


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

P&S'ers,

Jeff and Rory, you said it all. Think Global, act local. 

I think or would like to think that KJR was just stating an observation and hope that he, like most of us, release what is under the limit. But, if not, well, KJR, you deserve the blasting you're getting...


----------



## LyNn-PiEr-FiShEr (Feb 28, 2005)

for puppie drum it is 150$ a fish


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

OK folks let's turn this back to a positive note before action is taken and yes I will take action.

JKR I am not bashing you but calling the fish police is not a bad thing unless it will bring you harm at the time, each person has to use thier brain to know if they would be safe doing it. I would not walk into a crowd of people breaking the law and tell them I am going to call the cops and then pull out my cell but on the other hand I have in the past told someone very nicely they were breaking the law by keeping undersize or out of season fish only to be told "I don't care or go do myself" then as I walked away fliped out the phone and hit the Fish cops button.

I want my daughter and maybe one day my grandkids to be able to catch fish and to keep some because there are enough still left, true we can't save the world but I am not goign to stand by and watch others flush it down the tube.


----------



## thresher593 (Nov 19, 2005)

*"Fish Cops" Number*

Well what Shooter said, I think I will program this number in my cell phone as well. The number I found is 247-2265 but the hours listed are M-F from 9-4. Is there another number that is manned 24/7?
Thanks


----------



## Gotta Go (Aug 4, 2006)

May I suggest that we stop this thread. People like him feed off of this kind of stuff.


----------



## m.rogers (Jul 25, 2006)

i am not going to take sides on this but kjr does have a point. i will never keep under sized fish and do let people know if they are doing something wrong but i am one of them people that speed like he??(not crazy driver) to get to my fishing spot. We are both brakeing the law person with under size fish and me speeding (65mph in a 55mph zone or 75mph in a 55mph zone are both speeding a cop told me ones as he gave me the warning not a ticket    

mike


----------



## Caught Myself (Sep 14, 2004)

KJR said:


> You should leave the policing to the police, if someone finds out you caused them to receive a ticket you may be the one needing assistance from the public servents.


Tell that to the ones I have made the call on after first warning them. ONE warning. You want to be a rebel and try to beat the law, go ahead. You can see that most of the members of this board won't tolerate it. If we can't keep them, neither can anyone else!


----------



## news_watch (Jun 1, 2005)

"better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to open your mouth and remove all doubt" 

and its corollarry 

"Freedom of speech makes it much easier to spot the idiots."  


nw


----------



## Singletjeff (Mar 27, 2005)

Shooter said:


> OK folks let's turn this back to a positive note before action is taken and yes I will take action.


Not to ruffle feathers, but why would you "take actaion" (and lock this thread I assume) This is a very hot topic that deserves to be addressed. I can understand not wanting Flame threads or anything of the such, but this is a valid topic we all see from time to time when out fishing. Sure we may feed this guy, but I'm sure there are people who read this forum on a daily basis to find fish who could give a rat's a$$ about the laws. These people need to know that if we see it, it won't be tolerated. So I don't think a thread like this should be "moderated" it should be allowed to run its course....it will die and no one will pay attention to it sometime within the next 24-48 hours and it won't be an issue, but while its active, people are going to read it and it will get the word out that POACHING is not going to be tolerated.......And yes...keeping an illegal fish or too many fish is Poaching.......


----------



## Flyersfan (Dec 5, 2003)

The Va. Marine Police are too busy giving me and my buddy a ticket for not having a throwable device on our boat, ya see he can make some easy money that way, the other way he might have to actually get out of his boat. Meanwhile we noticed that HIS boat had a crack in the body near a stanchion, very friggin unsafe if you ask me. He wasn't concerned about our catch.
IT'S A JOKE


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

Because it is my job to keep postings and threads on an information learning track and I felt it was starting to waver from info being gathered to heading down hill.
And the 3 or 4 phone calls I recieved letting me know some were starting to get worried and for me to please keep an eye on this thread.

A lot of folks on here know me personally and know I am all about having a good time and will joke around with the best but cussing, name calling, trying to start fights or threats, ect, ect, ect will get a post fixed or a thread locked down. I thought I had let everyone know in a firm but fair way to please express your views but keep positive info flowing .
Any fighting should be over who took the last piece of bait


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Singletjeff said:


> Not to ruffle feathers, but why would you "take actaion" (and lock this thread I assume) This is a very hot topic that deserves to be addressed. I can understand not wanting Flame threads or anything of the such, but this is a valid topic we all see from time to time when out fishing. Sure we may feed this guy, but I'm sure there are people who read this forum on a daily basis to find fish who could give a rat's a$$ about the laws. These people need to know that if we see it, it won't be tolerated. So I don't think a thread like this should be "moderated" it should be allowed to run its course....it will die and no one will pay attention to it sometime within the next 24-48 hours and it won't be an issue, but while its active, people are going to read it and it will get the word out that POACHING is not going to be tolerated.......And yes...keeping an illegal fish or too many fish is Poaching.......


Too many times "threads like this" turn into a total bashing. Not too worry, Shooter may be short and ugly but he's got a good head on his shoulders. If it needs it he will take care of business and not it will run its coarse.

Your welcome buddy!


----------



## Singletjeff (Mar 27, 2005)

I understand that, point taken...I don't want to take away from the point of this thread by turning it into what moderaters should and shouldn't do......I just feel there are way too many people, ones I have met from this board even who say (though I have never seen someone from this board do it) If I catch it I'm gonna keep it.......There is too much disregard for the law IMHO, and if it takes a flaming of someone for just one person to realize how serious most of us area about it, then I'm sorry....flame on.....


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Singletjeff said:


> I understand that, point taken...I don't want to take away from the point of this thread by turning it into what moderaters should and shouldn't do......I just feel there are way too many people, ones I have met from this board even who say (though I have never seen someone from this board do it) If I catch it I'm gonna keep it.......There is too much disregard for the law IMHO, and if it takes a flaming of someone for just one person to realize how serious most of us area about it, then I'm sorry....flame on.....


Jeff, I agree with ya 100 percent.Way too many idiots/clueless out there. Just dont want th message to get lost because of 1 idiot flaming.

KJR not you!


----------



## fishonline (Aug 1, 2003)

*callinf the fish cops*

I myself Like a topic like this,I've been on both sides, wanting to tell and wanting to keep, or should I say helping someone keep a undersize fish, but onething we all must remember is that everyone will, has,or have broken the law, don't matter if it's a fish law or what, if it lay on your heart that heavy then you do what you think is right,because only one man is going to ask you everything and he want be wearing a badge


----------



## thresher593 (Nov 19, 2005)

*Answered my own question*



thresher593 said:


> Well what Shooter said, I think I will program this number in my cell phone as well. The number I found is 247-2265 but the hours listed are M-F from 9-4. Is there another number that is manned 24/7?
> Thanks


Well found an 800 number on my fishing license pouch. Should of looked there to begin with.


----------



## MONSTER (May 30, 2006)

Kjr You Siad It Best---let Cops Do The Coppin Or Become One Yes They Rely On Tips But Tips Brought Around The Wittness Protection Program Also --lol--- Remember Karma .


----------



## RoryGoggin (Jan 6, 2005)

KJR said:


> Is this a gay fishing site or what, you guys are way too sensitive. Gory, you’re sounding like a want to be moderator with your… this is only your 5th post crap, back off…next time I have something to sell you will be the first to know, thank you. Its guys like you who make bad business for these fishing sights. As for some of the other comments you all better look at your self and the things you do before you bash me. Yes I know your all law abiding citizens who have never kept undersized fish or maybe just one over the limit but that’s ok… My post was directed to the author of the original post because everyone out there does not belong to the Good Old Boy Club and might have a different perspective of a Snitch. As for protecting the rescores, 25 or 30 fish a day are not going to do it, you better step it up a little if you’re going to do good for your cause. Its narrow minded posters who provide the never ending entertainment posted on this site. I look forward to lurking for a long time to come.


KJR - forgetting the tone of your comments, and thinking about it overnight, you're right.

I should never have commented on the number or type of posts you've made. It's not relevant to the validity of your post. I apologize.

Moreover, I have and do disobey laws with which I disagree. Those who know me know of which law(s) I speak. I guess I feel just as justified in breaking those laws as the man who's keeping his undersized flounder or puppy or even cobia feels. So I apologize for the for the self-righteous tone I took.

I will, however, restate my opinion that these fishing laws ARE good laws and could be even more stringent, and should be enforced vigorously and I would encourage all anglers to help the authorities with their vigilance, but not become vigilantes.

Oh, and as for the "Good Old Boy Club" - if you're referring to the P.S.Y.C.O.'s - that's not what we're about. Please accept this as a personal invitation to come to our next get-together on the 30th of this month. If you can't make that, please watch for postings for any of our get-togethers and come as my guest.


----------



## Dr. Bubba (Nov 9, 1999)

I agree with Shooter here. As long as the learning and civil dialog continues, there is certainly no reason to not let this thread continue.

KJR, I understand your point of view. But please try to understand other's too. No one says you MUST call when you see something happening. That's your choice. Sans calling, I would hope if you had the opportunity, you would try to educate the offender. Maybe he/she doesn't know the law and would appreciate knowing what they are doing is wrong. Sometimes it's just pure ignorance. I've had folks thank me in the past when I've informed them about these things. Teaching folks about fishing goes a long way in many situations.

Then again, you may get the big "F U, mind your own business." 

Where someone takes it from there is entirely up to them.


----------



## rockhead (Nov 6, 2002)

"And the 3 or 4 phone calls I recieved letting me know some were starting to get worried and for me to please keep an eye on this thread."

Are people really taking this post and this forum that seriously? getting worried come on!


----------



## gzeke33 (Aug 18, 2006)

*Rules*

They do the same thing here in Florida. Sure makes me angry when I see illegal fish being kept. I will tell people they are breaking the law when I see it. I think I'll use my cell phone next time.
Meanwhile, the Trout are hitting live shrimp and the Reds are hitting everything. Putting fish on the table.
Navy vet 1951 1971


----------



## KJR (Mar 7, 2005)

Rory, 
Accepted, thank you, and agreed. Good luck if you get out this weekend, I’ll be at the HRBT fishing for legal trout. Also, thank you for the invite. 
I didn’t deliberately start a feeding frenzy, most of the time I think of things in reality and other times see them in fantasy. I don’t know what the hell some of these guys are thinking…


----------



## Mark Lindsey (Jun 28, 2005)

After reading all the posts I'll put in my two cents worth. I abide by the fishing laws. I don't always agree with them but they are the law. If I see someone keeping a short fish I will show them what the law says. If I see them keep another I will call the law. I attach my name with this post, some of you know me some don't.


----------



## kirbstyle (Oct 3, 2005)

thresher593 said:


> Well what Shooter said, I think I will program this number in my cell phone as well. The number I found is 247-2265 but the hours listed are M-F from 9-4. Is there another number that is manned 24/7?
> Thanks


I found the numbers for Virginia Beach NMRC Law Enforcement 24 hour lines. 1-800-541-4646 or 757-247-2247. Either number will connect you to a person who will then call an officer to your aid (hopefully).


----------



## baitslingin (Jul 31, 2005)

damn soap opera in here..... pretty common for this site though. dont ever here this sh*t on T....F... its great that we know that we are all concerned about this issue, but everyones got their own way of dealing with these things and to each their own. i fish some pretty shady places with occasionaly a lets just say "undesirable type" fishing close buy, and ill be damned if im gonna say sh!t to them. next thing i dont know ill be gettin fished out of that same water i was fishin. but thats where the "NICE" fish are right now and ill do what it takes to catch those .


----------



## billy (Dec 10, 2005)

Very interesting topic don't ya think?


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

The surfers are a pain there too there suposed to be 200ft away from the pier and they almost swam into my braided line


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

I report each and every violator I run into. Those who want to make an issue of it before the game warden arrives has alot of trouble on his hands and can only hope Johnny Law shows up fast enough.

'Nuf said.


----------



## Tom Powers (Aug 2, 2001)

They changed the head of enforcement at VMRC a few months ago, when the previous head (Steve Bowman) was appointed to the Commissioner's Job. Having worked on a number of issues with Steve over the past 5 years I sent him an email regarding this matter and asked for an email of introduction to the new guy. I got the following as a reply.

I plan on stopping by and introducing myself to Mr. Lauderman the next time I am at VMRC during day shift.

Tom

From: Rick Lauderman, VMRC

Mr. Powers, 

I received a copy of your e-mail from Commissioner Bowman concerning the under size puppy drum and black drum at Oceanview and Sandbridge piers.

Marine Officers visited the piers last weekend and wrote several tickets for the exact infractions you indicated. I appreciate your information and willingness to help.

We will continue with enforcement actions in the complaint area.

Please feel free to contact me at any time. Thanks!


----------



## Mark Lindsey (Jun 28, 2005)

Way to go Tom!


----------



## WILSON (Aug 27, 2002)

That's awsome. Ya never know when they are in plain clothes either, had that happen at N.W. river park. Had no clue all day while he was fishing next to us and then he pulls out the badge to make sure we were legal. Luckily we were. I definitly think they should try that approach more often!


----------



## hankadank (Jan 30, 2006)

cant we all just get along  why you got to go to volience  next thing you know you will be getting shot over a under sized fish and the fish still goes to the frying pan


----------

